# Different Types Of Rock To Supplement Live Rock???



## FishFan (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm new to this and thinking of starting a 55 gallon, FOWLR tank in the next few weeks. I'm going for a peaceful community tank (w/possibly a semi-aggresive or two) and my mother is planning on buying me a "all in one box" 55 gallon aquarium. I know that I'll have to buy a whole lot of stuff separately for this tank, but it's a gift (what can you do).

Anyway, I know that base rock (formerly living rock) can be re-seeded by adding live rock to it. However, I use sandstone in my freshwater tank (right out of the yard and cleaned) and my freshwater fish are fine. Can this be done in conjunction with live rock? Can I mix live rock, base rock and other types of non-reactive rock together? I've read that as long as it doesn't react (test it with white vinegar) that it can be used. Any truth to this thinking? I know that they use special types of concrete to start new coral beds, etc.

Anyone have advice?

Thanks!


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

The only rock I recommend using is base rock. I would not put any other rock in my salty tanks ever. You dont know what minerials are in there.


----------



## FishFan (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks USMC121581. I see a lot of decorative stone in the LFS (which isn't very local...about 70 miles away). I was just wondering about the stone. Have you heard of the "white vinegar" test for reactivity? I was also thinking of using some sandstone from the local area. Guess I'll just have to rethink that.

What about quartz? Pink, White, etc. These OK if nonreactive?


----------

